# Can't find the drivers I need for my onboard sound



## greesygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

:4-dontkno I reformatted my hard drive and now I have no sound, when I go into the device manager it tells me I have no drivers for my multimedia audio controller and the hardware ID come up as PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&CC_0401. I have no idea what driver I need or how to get it  . I have a WinFast motherboard and on the sound section there's a small chip that has Leadtek AC'02 on it, my opperating system is Windows XP Professional with service pack 2. I have been going insane all day every day trying to figure it out and get my sound back :upset: , if anyone can help me it will be very much appreciated.:4-dontkno


----------



## Feehan11 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.leadtek.com.tw/eng/mainboard/default.asp?lineid=3 

Would any of these be it?


----------



## greesygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

*not sure*

I don't know if the driver I need is on that web site, see, I don't really know much about drivers so I have no idea what i'm looking for but I will email the people in charge of the leadtek web site and see if they can help me.. thank you for your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

after you formatted did you run the m/board setup disk


----------



## greesygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

no, I don't have a setup disk for it, I baught it as a complete system and didn't get the disks with it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you format you have to run it,you can d/l the items from the the m/b makers download section


----------



## greesygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

ok, how do i figure out what things i need to download, i don't know that much about computers, I know my motherboard brand is winfast but that's about it


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what model m/b


----------



## greesygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't know... how do I find out what model it is?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use this program
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## greesygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

can't, it says i need to pay $29.95 and i don't have a credit card


----------



## greesygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

sorry i was looking at the wrong section, i have downloaded it, i will see if i am smart enough to figure out how to use it now, thanks.


----------



## greesygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

This is what comes up in my motherboard section, to me this is just letters and numbers... what do i do now???

Field	Value
Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	07/22/2004-SiS-741-6A7I8FK9C-00
Motherboard Name	Foxconn K7S741MG-6L / K7S741GXMG-6L

Front Side Bus Properties	
Bus Type	DEC Alpha EV6
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	133 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	267 MHz
Bandwidth	2133 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	DDR SDRAM
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	167 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	333 MHz
Bandwidth	2667 MB/s

Motherboard Physical Info	
CPU Sockets/Slots	1 Socket 462
Expansion Slots	3 PCI, 1 AGP
RAM Slots	2 DDR DIMM
Integrated Devices	Audio, Video, LAN
Form Factor	Micro ATX
Motherboard Size	220 mm x 240 mm
Motherboard Chipset	SiS741(GX)

Motherboard Manufacturer	
Company Name	Foxconn Electronics, Inc.
Product Information	http://www.foxconnchannel.com/productsOverview_motherboard.cfm?pSocket=&pChipset=
BIOS Download	http://www.foxconnchannel.com/productsDownloadOverview_motherboard.cfm


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look here for the chipset drivers
http://www.foxconnchannel.com/produc...t=&pChipset =


----------



## greesygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

:upset: I'm going completely insane, i downloaded the chipset driver from that site but it's not working, I think I should just give up before I severely hurt my pc, thank you very much for all your help it's much appreciated.:upset:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are these the drivers that you d/loaded
http://www.foxconnchannel.com/service/downloads.aspx?Model=K7S741GXMG-6L&DownID=en-us0000004


----------



## greesygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

*Thanks*

I baught a sound card today and now I have heaps better sound quality than I had before anyway so it's cool. Thanks heaps for all the help, it's good to know there's still people around that like to help people just for the heck of it... thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will need those drivers on hand that i put the link up for d/l and burn them to cd


----------

